# Shimano repair - how long how much?



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a Chronarch that has been cleaned a couple of times but it's not as smooth as it should be. I'm going to get a Core soon and wanted to send it into Shimano to be cleaned up, repaired, whatever. 

Does anybody know how long they usually keep it?
What a ball park price would be to clean it up?
and 
Is there any upgrades available for the Chronarch?


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

It took mine about 3 weeks from the day I sent it off till it showed back up. Depends on how busy they are.
My cost was $35. That included a new set of gears and cleaning.
I think there is a drag washer upgrade, but not sure.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Depending on what model of Chronarch you have depends on if there is an upgrade on the washer. If you have the Ch100SF or any of the older Chronarchs I'd stick with the fiber washers instead of going with the Dartanium washers. I'm not the biggest fan of them due to the fact that they corrode to the inside of the brass gear and it's **** near impossible to get them out in one piece. If those gears are pretty corroded they'll just change them out rather than clean them. Too labor intensive according to Bantam1. As far as any other upgrades they could put those ARB's in them but I would imagine they would charge ya pretty good for them. If your interested I'm running less than a week turn around and I'll get that thing singing like a bird! Gimme a call if I can help...Dip 713 412 1769


----------



## johnpkimble (Apr 20, 2009)

*Cutrate on I-10*

Cutrate has about a 10 day turnaround, 22.50 labor + parts.


----------



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't doubt anybody's ability's and I even have a guy that does a great job cleaning my reels, he doesn't take any shortcuts and does it right.

My thinking was that if I sent it in to Shimano that they have all of the parts and would be more likely to get it back to close to new condition.

Am I wrong thinking this?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

liquid2 said:


> I don't doubt anybody's ability's and I even have a guy that does a great job cleaning my reels, he doesn't take any shortcuts and does it right.
> 
> My thinking was that if I sent it in to Shimano that they have all of the parts and would be more likely to get it back to close to new condition.
> 
> Am I wrong thinking this?


 That would be my guess as well..


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We charge $30 + parts to service the Chronarch reels. Currently our turn around time is 2-3 weeks. FTU should have all the parts in stock. Dipsay, Mike in Friendswood, and Matt K can also help you out. They are all good techs. I'm not sure what their turn around time or fees are. You will have to ask them. 

You have several options now :biggrin:


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*Matt K*

Matt K is 3 weeks, I was in there today.


----------



## jfred (Oct 27, 2006)

I sent five reels in got two back in a liitle over a week 30$ each no parts charge
the other three they said would be 5-7 weeks 25$ each


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

Dipsay said:


> Depending on what model of Chronarch you have depends on if there is an upgrade on the washer. If you have the Ch100SF or any of the older Chronarchs I'd stick with the fiber washers instead of going with the Dartanium washers. I'm not the biggest fan of them due to the fact that they corrode to the inside of the brass gear and it's **** near impossible to get them out in one piece. If those gears are pretty corroded they'll just change them out rather than clean them. Too labor intensive according to Bantam1. As far as any other upgrades they could put those ARB's in them but I would imagine they would charge ya pretty good for them. If your interested I'm running less than a week turn around and I'll get that thing singing like a bird! Gimme a call if I can help...Dip 713 412 1769


What part of town are you in? I've got a Citica D that is in need of a deep cleaning...and any and all upgrades that are possible! Can you Pimp my Reel?


----------

